# Missing "MSCOMM32.OCX" and won't register (regsvr32.exe won't work)



## NotMarkk (Apr 18, 2008)

*FIXED: Missing "MSCOMM32.OCX" and won't register (regsvr32.exe won't work)*

*EDIT: realised i was dling the wrong file. LOL*


```
Vista Ultimate x86: fresh installation.

I'm trying to start a program, but when I start it I get this error:
[IMG]http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/01091991/1-3.jpg[/IMG]

So I downloaded that missing file, put it in the System32 and System folder, restarted the PC and I got the same error. Then i typed this into "Run":
[IMG]http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/01091991/2-2.jpg[/IMG]

but got this error:
[IMG]http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/01091991/3-1.jpg[/IMG]

Then I ran CMD as admin and it successfully registered the file:
[IMG]http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/01091991/4-1.jpg[/IMG]

Then i restarted the PC, unfortunatly I still get this error:
[IMG]http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/01091991/1-3.jpg[/IMG]


Please help, I have no idea what to do. :4-dontkno
```


----------

